

Own start-up with 16 years. Do you need experience to create a start-up? - m_stoelzle

1 1&#x2F;2 years ago, when I was 15 years old, I started together with a friend the school project MessageRiver. We wanted to create a site which would display all the user&#x27;s messages from different social networks in one stream and on one page. It was planned to do the project only until the term was finished. But we didn&#x27;t only want the project to end in a rubbish bin. We invested lots of our free time in carrying the project. In December my friend had to leave, because it was too time consuming. I was very sad about it and knew that I only would be able to finish the project with a partner who had experience in bringing start-ups to the market, because I knew nothing about marketing, business model etc. After a few months I finally found someone and we finished up the project.
Now we are excited to announce that the project entered the beta phase. You can visit it under the following web adress: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.messriv.com.
You already forgot what about MessageRiver is? It&#x27;s about this: Read all your messages from different social networks in one place and answer immediately. We currently support Facebook, Twitter and several email provider like Gmail, Yahoo! Mail, Outlook.com (Hotmail) and many more.
Give it a try! You don&#x27;t even have to pay ;)
And sorry for my bad English ;)
======
asselinpaul
upvoted for being a young hacker (I'm 17 hey).

~~~
m_stoelzle
any projects?

